# Cage Sizing!



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello, I was just wondering how many mice would be able to live in this cage, with enough room for them to actually 'live'. I have the 'Habitrail Ovo Loft' combined with the 'Habitrail Mini' and a water bottle, and a small nesting pod. Links for the cages are at the bottom, thank you!!

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... CE4Q8wIwAA

In the description, it also has the sizes.

And the 'mini'

http://www.habitrail.com/flash/english/index.html

You might have to search for this one, it's on the second tube down, click on it, then click on mini.

Thank you so much for your help!
Bubbles&Squeak!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Zero. Those cages have poor ventilation and are super hard to clean. I would not use them for mice at all. The second one has some ventilation but is still super hard to clean, easy to chew and that wheel is probably way to small. I would not use it at all. You are better off with tanks or other cages.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

bubble&squeak as a guidline only a single mouse requires minimum 200 sq cm and 100 sq cm if kept in groups.

Suitable cages are those that provide plenty of ventilation to prevent the build up of amonia, whilst glass tanks are used widely they will build up the amonia levels due to insufficient ventilation at the floor level , unless the tank is placed on its side and you construct a front to it that will allow for both easy access for cleaning and maintaining and allow the air to flow freely throughout.

When looking for housing for mice as a general guide look at the cage and think to yourself are you prepared to clean it out every day if necessary, is the cage easy to assemble and disassemble. It has been mentioned many times in other topics that cages with tubes are not recommended due to one reason or another but mainly for the cleaning aspect.

There is a topic about how to build a suitable mouse enclosure using a rub (really useful box) which has step by step instructions. probably be cheaper in cost aswell.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Link for rub convertion http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodlandmousery/9l-rub.htm


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but they've been living in the habitrail mini for around a year, no problems, with that wheel and everything... And I bought the new cage for £40 pounds, and the shopkeeper said that they keep mice in them. Plus the habi-mini is made specifically for mice and dwarf hamsters...So yeah..........And they aren't hard to clean, the tops come off completely from the bottom {tray}

*Smiles sweetly, dang mood swings*


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As long as the mice are happy then that is the main thing, we all have our own opinions and make suggestions of how to improve or otherwise the care of our mice.

Alot has happened over the years in understanding the requirements of any animal kept in captivity and in certain countries laws are in place to protect such animals.

The sizes quoted in my previous post are the ones set out for lab mice in the UK obviously many think they are too small I think a minimum should be atleast 50 per cent larger per individual animal, my mice are going to be spoilt even more than they are now as per my topic http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=12300 plans for new purpose built mousery.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay!


----------

